# Cedar Creek Lake Texas



## jackieblue (Jan 22, 2015)

Dateline Christmas day 2014, Gun Barrel City, Texas fishing by myself and managed to land this blue cat. Fishing 32' of water, using cut shad, with wind blowing about 20 MPH and gusting. Still fishing out of a 22' tunnel hull tinboat





A Cedar Creek Lake record 64.8# and also a lake catch&release record 49".
Haven't been on a while forgot my password.
https://jackiekennedyfishingguide.com/
Clients and I hold or have held 8 state records and 18 waterbody records. One of 36 fresh water Elite Anglers listed on TPWD.


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2015)

Awesome job! Thats a great fish!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 23, 2015)

Very cool =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## ccm (Jan 24, 2015)

Awesome!!! I fish Richland Chambers but I've always considered Cedar Creek to be my second home lake. I even bought my little aluminum v hull form a guy at Cherokee Shores. RC is currently to low to get anything other than a small john boat in, so I was wondering if you can still launch a boat at the Caney city public ramp or would Log Cabins be a better location. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KMixson (Jan 25, 2015)

Cool fish! I love catching catfish.


----------



## jackieblue (Feb 5, 2015)

Caney city is iffy at best, I'd go to Log Cabin.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 6, 2015)

That's a hoss for sure.


----------

